# Any "men" cases / skins?



## Mjaydakid (Apr 3, 2011)

New here.  Still waiting for my K3.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Looking for ideas to personalize it.  I find the skins and cases presented here very nice but all with a feminine slant.  Does anyone have any more masculine skins they can show?  I can't let "da guys" see me toting a flower bag in the street.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to kindleboards!









M-Edge has some nice "unisex designs" (check out the Cambridge above, for example) and you can design your own custom one as well.


Tuff Luv covers are good, too, I have the Tree of Life design and am very happy with it.

Oberon has some very classy leather ones as well.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

M-edge has quite a few options for covers in black or brown.

You can find many options on Amazon that you might like. Some are found under the Kindle Accessories but there are more that are not listed there. They sell some M-edge. The Amazon lighted cover is nice as well. It is expensive but if you need a light regularly this is convenient and then not so pricey when you look at overall cost of buying both.
Incipio has a nylon one but it is a texture dull finish so not feminine looking:
http://www.amazon.com/Incipio-Kindle-Display-Latest-Generation/dp/B00495XLZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301995941&sr=8-2
Also available from their web site
http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Folio-Case-Kindle-3/dp/B0043CHA36/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1301996171&sr=1-7
some good reviews of the one above - also available in black
http://www.amazon.com/SimpleCase-Kindle-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B004BH1P70/ref=pd_sim_e_1
http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Classic-Generation-Protector-Invisible/dp/B004EHJQBY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1301996437&sr=1-1

And here is a Royce leather one but I wish they would show a pic with the K3 in it:
http://www.ebags.com/product/royce-leather/6-screen-kindle-case/202159?productid=10103262


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

As far as Skins there are many options. Remember you will only see the front if you have it in a case.

Skinit has many professional sports ones. They have a lossy finish though. I bought the Green Bay Packer one for my husband and the glossy finish doesn't bother him reading. The color is not what I expected though - it is almost black rather than Packer green.

I am a big Decalgirl fan but don't let the name fool you there are many options that are masculine. I like the matte finish even if a little more and the company is very nice to deal with. They often have codes to cut down on the cost - or, in my case, encourage me to buy more.
Without more info here are a few you might like:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50213
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/52800
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50184
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54052?green=8692317893
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50541
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50169
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54898
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50137


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

As mentioned, Decalgirl has more than enough "manly" designs for their skins, and you should have no trouble at all finding a case.  Amazon, Oberon, M-edge, etc. have several cases that you can choose from.  You find what you like and go for it.


----------



## Mjaydakid (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.  I guess I have to dig into the 'net and discover them.  I find myself liking the M-edge cases, though.  I might give them a try.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I had to run and get ready for work but wanted to mention Gelaskins too. They have quite a few at Amazon or you can order through the company site (in Canada). They have quite a few artist ones and National Geographic designs that are nice options. This is one of their newer designs that I like although it doesn't go with my case:
http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Climb

Invisible Defenders is another company. What makes them unique is that they have one line that fits over the keys rather than have the key cutouts. THey have a few of their designs in a matte finish but that is a recent offering and not sure if anyone has their matte finish yet. Amazon carries many Invisible Defender skins and it is easier to see them at Amazon. Their website is not the easiest to navigate.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Mjaydakid said:


> New here. Still waiting for my K3. Should arrive tomorrow. Looking for ideas to personalize it. I find the skins and cases presented here very nice but all with a feminine slant. Does anyone have any more masculine skins they can show? I can't let "da guys" see me toting a flower bag in the street.


A real man doesn't care what it looks like. He cares about functionality and cost.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Mjaydakid said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess I have to dig into the 'net and discover them. I find myself liking the M-edge cases, though. I might give them a try. Thanks again guys.


I am glad to hear that you like the look of our products!!! Let us know if you have any questions. For fastest response either call us 1-877-633-4343 (Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm eastern) or shoot us an email http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Mjaydakid said:


> I can't let "da guys" see me toting a flower bag in the street.


Thank You for saying that......I have brought up the same "concern" up a couple of times. When I first bought my K3, I was preparing for a business trip and the appearance of the case/cover was important to me. I found the M-Edge Latitude the perfect cover for me. Quite masculine in appearance (black) a couple of handy pockets (for holding airline tickets) a great molded mounting system......and it zips closed (for traveling in rain, dust, etc)


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Just to say - my boyfriend ended up with M-Edge too. A more sporty look for a sporty guy  

Trulte/Norway


----------



## Mjaydakid (Apr 3, 2011)

patrickt said:


> A real man doesn't care what it looks like. He cares about functionality and cost.


  My mother use to tell me that before sending me to play outside. I learned the hard way "it matters what it looks like".  Besides, I'm going with the M-Edge. I like the way they feel. They seem to have an attitude about them.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey there Mjaydakid !

Welcome to the KindleBoards: Accessories section.
We at JAVOedge understand about the guy friendly cases.
Here's some that we think may be a good fit. 









*JAVOedge Charcoal Flip/Book Case for Kindle*
CNET voted it as one of the best cases for the Kindle 3.
















 JAVOedge Book/Flip Case for Kindle 3
















JAVOedge Heritage Case


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I could make you a cover for your K3 in denim with your favorite team logo on it. Here is one I made for a customer with the Indinapolis Colts logo embroideried on the cover. It has a zipper pocket inside to carry your charger and a velcro closure. Take a look at it on my site and email me at [email protected] if you would like one with your team logo on it. http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p288856253/hf2445a4#hf2445a4


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I attached my kindle to a barbell. I get to read a few words every time I do a curl.

My next project is to attach it above my chinup bar. My back's gonna be wider than Ronnie Coleman's by the time I finish Crime and Punishment.


----------



## BoUnCiN (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Mr my first post on here. But noticed the belkin knitted sleeve. Which is quite manly and pretty damn sleek tbf.
Comes in 4 colours but i prefer the blue.


----------

